# LA neighbourhood/cost of living advice



## SLR (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi 

My partner & I have the opportunity to move from the UK to an area within Southern California. His basic salary before tax is $62,000. 

We have been looking at LA and hoped to rent a house - we have a toddler and a dog. 

I imagine I'm being a bit rubbish(!) but I'm having difficulty comparing cost of living and working out which areas we can afford and are nice to move to. 

Any suggestions or advice? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Where is he going to work specifically?

Commuting around/in LA can be time consuming and expensive (it's a very big city) so if we know where he is going to work people can give better advice.


----------



## SLR (Aug 17, 2015)

He'll be working on many sites throughout Southern California including power stations and oil rigs. One of the reasons we were thinking about LA is due to the transport links.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You say partner. Unless you are married this leaves hohanitating B2 as visa option for you. No employment and 99.9% self paid medical coverage, no access to social services. The child may be attachable to his visa as dependent but you did not give enough information. As wife it depends on his visa if you will be able to work. 

LA is one of the most expensive cities to live in from rent to transportation to groceries. 62k minus taxes, medical insurance, social security, unemployment, ... Have you sidered start up costs from driver's licenses, deposits for apartment/utilities, small appliances to stocking the pantry?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

SLR said:


> He'll be working on many sites throughout Southern California including power stations and oil rigs. One of the reasons we were thinking about LA is due to the transport links.


Unless he needs to have constant access to LAX in order to fly around the country to these sites, then I would propose you choose a more central city to live since LA has* city* transport (buses/metro) but to get anywhere from LA (apart from flying and the train to San Fran/San Diego) its a case of getting in your car; so you may as well be somewhere less expensive.


I would suggest to take a more detailed look at his future work schedule (where he is going to be and for how long) and choose a town based on its accessibility to the sites.


----------



## SLR (Aug 17, 2015)

We are going to be married imminently. His employer is dealing with the intercompany transfer, our visas, costs of moving, etc.. As part of the relocation package we receive cash towards set up and so many months rent paid for. As I understand it I wouldn't even be able to apply for a work visa for six months after relocation. 

There is no schedule for his work - it's as and when rmaintenance is required at hundereds of sites across the state. There is no central point/places most frequently visited and his soon to be colleagues live all over. It will primarily be car travel so like you say perhaps doesn't make sense to choose LA. Thanks - def worth looking elsewhere.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The employer can apply for your EAD employment authorization document with your visa or you can do so upon arrival. It takes 90 days.

Application for Employment Authorization | USCIS


----------



## SLR (Aug 17, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## StellaJefferson (Sep 8, 2015)

SLR said:


> Hi
> 
> My partner & I have the opportunity to move from the UK to an area within Southern California. His basic salary before tax is $62,000.
> 
> ...


Hello, I did some random research for you over the internet regarding cost of living calculator in LA and this is what I found. I'd like you to take a look at it here: 

PayScale – California Cost of Living: Los Angeles


----------



## SLR (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks very much. 

I think we will look else where considering the cost and congestion in LA. 

It would be much easier to decide on a place if, like people had suggested earlier my partner's work was less spread out or at least more concentrated in a particular area. We are overwhelmed by choice almost. 

What a lovely but tricky problem!


----------



## Fosteraustin (Sep 9, 2015)

Don't think to much, you can calculate your cost of living from this online tool by following the link below:
Cost of Living in Los Angeles, California. Prices in Los Angeles, CA. Updated Nov 2015


----------

